# Peoria Illinois two male rats need home badly :(



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

Two males very sweet less than a year old one is a grey and white dumbo the other is an agouti wild they are both extremely healthy and sociable and will send their cage and food etc supplies 
*please help me get them a home before my mom brings them to the shelter. Our shelter automatically terminated rats due to the trouble/low adoption rate *


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

They found a home


----------

